# New Track Timer Needed



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

For years I have been using a (long discontinued) VCS timer to (at the press of a button) slowly start up and run a train for 15 minutes and then slowly stop and shut down unless and until the button is pushed again.

The purpose of the timer is for the wall mounted train to occupy my mind as I fall asleep.

My only problem is that my VCS timer is limited to a max of 4 amps.

The VCS timer still works but I am pushing the 4 amp limit and I think it is starting to react to too many amps.

Is anyone aware of a 24 volt DC timer that will (at the push of a button) 
1. give a train a soft start
2. Increase the voltage (speed up the train) up to that set by the controller
3. after 15 - 30 minutes, slowly stop the train and shut down 
4. Handle a max amperage greater than 4 amps

A 120 VAC timer would not be of value because the power supply would require a consistent (not variable) 120 volts AC and sudden starts & stops would destroy the gears in the locos.

Is there a timer such as I described available anywhere? It would have to work with track power or possibly with DCS (not MTS or DCC).

Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## Wesley Furman (Jan 2, 2008)

A spring round up electrical timer should work. Here is an example from Amazon.
https://tinyurl.com/phwvgxg
Wesley


----------



## JPCaputo (Jul 26, 2009)

Just in case you haven't done this already, open it up and blow out all the dust. That can help extend the life quite a bit. Also while it is open, see if you can add some vent holes above and below the heatsink to help air flow and cooling.

Also while it is open, look at the capacitors. If they are bulging, or oozing they should be replaced. A few dollars in caps may be able to keep the unit you have running for years to come.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> Is anyone aware of a 24 volt DC timer that will (at the push of a button)
> 1. give a train a soft start
> 2. Increase the voltage (speed up the train) up to that set by the controller
> 3. after 15 - 30 minutes, slowly stop the train and shut down
> 4. Handle a max amperage greater than 4 amps


Jerry,
I suggest you separate the two functions of starting/stopping and timing.

Timers are easy, but as you say, you don't want to abruptly power up the train. Wesley's spring timer will work (but if I recall correctly,) they make a tick-tock. Maybe electric would help you sleep.

There are several start/stop modules that ramp the power up and down safely - usually designed for trolleys, etc. I think?


----------



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

*Roll your own?*

Jerry - I have built and documented a number of devices that would do what you need with a bit of software modification.

The simplest way would be to reprogram my lighthouse controller to slowly start the engine, run for a time (adjusted by a potentiometer) then slow to a stop - the unit uses a Mosfet (IRL520) that can handle nearly 10 amps when properly cooled. Additional hardware changes would be necessary to have the unit set a top speed.

I have also built more sophisticated controllers (using a PIC or PICAXE processor) that can handle nearly 30 amps - see:

*PICAXE Model Railroad Speed Controller*
*PICAXE Model Railroad Recorder*
*PICAXE Model Railroad Controller - high amperage modification *

The last link is the high current version.

dave


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

JPCaputo said:


> Just in case you haven't done this already, open it up and blow out all the dust. That can help extend the life quite a bit. Also while it is open, see if you can add some vent holes above and below the heatsink to help air flow and cooling.
> 
> Also while it is open, look at the capacitors. If they are bulging, or oozing they should be replaced. A few dollars in caps may be able to keep the unit you have running for years to come.


So far it is working. It is in a closed box and I do have a spare. Chuck has always been very helpful but there was insufficient market for him to continue making the timers.

In the past I was running LGB Moguls, Forneys, 2-4-0's and Aristo 2-4-0's to try to put wear and tear on trains that are seldom run. I could easily run those locos with up to 6 lighted coaches with no problems (for years).

Eventually my eyes strayed to the MTH Hudson & 6 MTH coaches. I virtually never run my MTH locos and was not sure I could trust the MTH couplers for hours of running unobserved in the dark. I had nothing to worry about as there has never been a disconnect. Unfortunately the MTH Hudson with 7 MTH coaches was pushing 5 amps so I cut back to 5 coaches.

After seeing Jerry's video of his Challenger with lighted coaches I started thinking that my Challengers have done nothing but collect dust since I bought them and they could handle the LGB R3 curves and turnouts. The Grey Challenger would look great pulling those coaches so that has become my current goal. I am guessing it would take at least 6 or 7 amps but I can test that if I ever decide to carry it and lift it up to the raised layout.

Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Wesley Furman said:


> A spring round up electrical timer should work. Here is an example from Amazon.
> https://tinyurl.com/phwvgxg
> Wesley


Hi Wesley,

That might work for the power supplies but even if I used a power supply with momentum it would probable create too quick a start up and when it turned off, that too would put a great strain on the loco gears.

I need a slow start I can initiate in bed with my eyes closed but I also need a soft stop.

I will play with some power supplies with Momentum just to see how slow (soft) they start.

Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Pete Thornton said:


> Jerry,
> I suggest you separate the two functions of starting/stopping and timing.
> 
> Timers are easy, but as you say, you don't want to abruptly power up the train. Wesley's spring timer will work (but if I recall correctly,) they make a tick-tock. Maybe electric would help you sleep.
> ...


Hi Pete,

I have an adjustable LGB Auto Reverse for trolleys and I have a non-working Aristo Auto Reverse that I may be able to get repaired. 

The problem (like you said) is that they are for trolleys going back and forth where I am looking for a continuous run around the track loop next to the ceiling. I don't know how I could convert them to a circular track (but it may be possible).

I use a CPAP at night so a somewhat noisy control would not be a problem (I use the steam sound set pretty high already - it lets me follow the train around the track by its sound).

Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

dbodnar said:


> Jerry - I have built and documented a number of devices that would do what you need with a bit of software modification.
> 
> The simplest way would be to reprogram my lighthouse controller to slowly start the engine, run for a time (adjusted by a potentiometer) then slow to a stop - the unit uses a Mosfet (IRL520) that can handle nearly 10 amps when properly cooled. Additional hardware changes would be necessary to have the unit set a top speed.
> 
> ...


Hi Dave,

I will admit it - I had you in mind when I posted this topic. 

Give me a little time to look over and think over your suggestions.

Thanks,

Jerry


----------

